# Suggest me a 16 gb pen derive



## nx112 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi alll,
        I want to purchase a 16 gb pen drive ,it should be usb 2.0 as my system does not have any usb 3.0 port.My budget is 1.2k *max*.If a usb 3.0 usb drive came in that budget and doen not create any problem or troubles for me ,then it will also okk.Please suggest me fastest,cheapest and durable

Also suggest me an all in one card reader but that must Read *MICRO SD *cards.

Hope to get replies soon.

Thanks,
nx112


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 11, 2012)

transcend 700 16gb usb 3.0 is availabke on flipkart at rs 1191


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

Why to spend extra bucks.
Get Sandisk 16GB pendrive for only around 600 bucks.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Buddy i too need 16gb thumbdrive. Lz suggest some online shops to purchase it





aroraanant said:


> Why to spend extra bucks.
> Get Sandisk 16GB pendrive for only around 600 bucks.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 11, 2012)

The transcend one i have suggested has 15MBPS and 30MBPS write and read speed respectively on usb 2.0 (haven't tested on usb 3.0 yet) and the scandisk one you have suggested will take ages to fill the whole 16GB at only 4MBPS of write speed...


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

Get any of the following
Transcend JetFlash 500 16GB Pen Drive TS16GJF500
SanDisk 16GB Cruzer Blade Pen Drive
I have tested the sandisk one,its very good.
And even the transcend should be very good.



Gauravs90 said:


> The transcend one i have suggested has 15MBPS and 30MBPS write and read speed respectively on usb 2.0 (haven't tested on usb 3.0 yet) and the scandisk one you have suggested will take ages to fill the whole 16GB at only 4MBPS of write speed...


Firstly its not scandisk,its sandisk.
And Bro the price for the particular pendrive is double so obviously some difference will be there but its not like sandisk will get a speed of only 4Mbps,one get much better speed than that around 10-20mbps,I have tested the 8GB sandisk and its pretty good.I have got a sony pen drive,and its better than that also.


----------



## nx112 (Mar 11, 2012)

Okk,What about memory card reader??


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

Get the memory card reader from local market.
Online they would charge you more.
Pick anyone in the market which you like.
You can get all in one in local market for under 100 bucks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 11, 2012)

To be honest when someone asks some data from me and if I see that the pen drive he is giving is Sandisk, I refuse to give data. 

Worst pen drives ever. Never gives speeds > 5MB/s.

Transcend Jetflash or Corsair voyager are the one which should be looked at. My voyager gives 12MB/s.

Go for Corsair if you want peace of mind or Transcend if VFM.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

^^^
I have used many Sandisk pendrives and didn't found any problem regarding speed in any of them.But yes they launched special edition pen drives in white color.They really sucked but the original ones are very good.I don't why you people has such a bad experience.

The one model of transcend I have listed above is the basic model.
If you wanna/can shell out more then have a look at Transcend JetFlash 700 16GB Pen Drive (USB 3.0) (TS16GJF700)


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 11, 2012)

Dashing.sujay is right...Corsair Flash Voyager eyes closed... it has VFM performance packed in it


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

But Corsair 16GB will cost >1.5k


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 11, 2012)

It will take more than 45min to fill a 16GB sandisk pendrive, it never gives speed more than 5MBPS on writing. In my experience whenever someone gives me 16gb pendrive the first thing I look into it is it's speed... If it's low I think I will die before it gets filled....


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 11, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> But Corsair 16GB will cost >1.5k



i referred prime for prices

Corsair Flash Voyager = 850/-

Buy Corsair 16GB Pen Drive Flash Voyeger in Mumbai India

Corsair Voyager GT USB 3.0 = 1600 /-

Buy Flash Voyager GT USB 3.0 16GB USB Flash Drive in Mumbai India

But do Mail or contact primeabgb for the price quote including shipping for further confirmation


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 11, 2012)

I also support Gauravs90 and dashing.sujay, I'm right now using that sandisk cuzer blade 16GB pendrive, I had another 8GB before that this.

I'd suggest not to go for Sandisk, it doesn't give speed. And yes, what others are saying is true, it would take whole year to fill that 16GB.

Better get something else.

As for you budget is not a problem, I don't see any reason to settle for Sandisk.


----------



## Dexter™ (Mar 11, 2012)

*Go for Corsair Flash Voyager.
very good speed*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 11, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> But Corsair 16GB will cost >1.5k



I bought mine for 1075/- last month. Prime charges around 100 (not sure) for shipping. So it will be under 1000/-.

OP, go for Corsair, best speeds with durability, best part- one of the best warranty policies in India. You will even get your cap if you loose


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Get a Lexar Memory Card.
I use a Sony MRW-62E reader. Its old but performs well.


----------



## nx112 (Mar 11, 2012)

Please poll b/w these two.Which one to pick??

1)-Transcend JetFlash 700 16GB Pen Drive (USB 3.0) (TS16GJF700)

2)-Corsair flash voyager usb 2.0

Please reply soon.I will order it in 3-4 days.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 11, 2012)

You have USB 3.0 port?


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 11, 2012)

^ he already answered that in his first post , he doesn't have but I suggest better buy usb 3.0 , as it will have backward compatibility which will run fine with usb 2.0 ports


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 12, 2012)

Corsair, no doubt between the two.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 12, 2012)

The transcend 16GB USB 3.0 drive is BLAZING fast! I get >20mbps write even on USB 2.0. Definitely the recommended one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2012)

@nx112: I once gave my frnd some data on his sandisk 8GB pendrive the write speed was so slow (2.5Mbps).

get either Transcend JetFlash or Kingston (if corsair voyager is out of your budget)


----------

